# Pakistan Food Streets



## ghazi52

Lahore........................
.
Food Street in Gawalmandi, Lahore is a focal point of conventional Pakistani food. The site is encompassed by hundreds of years old structures and spots like Landa Bazaar, Mayo Hospital and Baansan-wala Bazaar. The food street is interested in activity in the morning however as the sun sets, the road is shut to motorzied vehicles. Hungry and foodie people arrive and stay till late around evening time, appreciating a portion of the best nearby sustenance accessible in Lahore. It is one of the exceptional vacation destinations in Lahore. It is open day in and day out, with the exception of amid Ramadan where food is not served amid the day time. Food can be requested from any shop while sitting at one spot. The customary Kashmiri-Persian building design can at present be seen, utilized widely as a part of structures encompassing that place.

Gawalmandi Food Street was shut in 2009, as Punjab Government headed by PLMN pronounced that focused around various protests starting from occupants of Gawalmandi expressing restaurants were an aggravation to neighborhood inhabitants as the shut road made it extremely hard to get to a few homes, even in crises; yet considered all the more a political move as an issue of individuals living around Gawalamandi and Anarkali Food road said: It appears that Punjab’s new rulers can’t stomach anything that began amid Gen Musharraf’s administration; how might they be able to permit the road to thrive in the heart of their political fortification realizing that it delighted in the previous president Musharraf support? Positively, in doing ceaselessly with this prominent frequent they may have freed the nation of yet an alternate leftover of the Musharraf period yet not without denying Lahore of one of its star attractions.

In 2012 Shahi Qila Food Street was opened as an issue to supplant Gawalmandi Food Street yet because of high costs and territory acclaim of Gawalmandi Food Street couldn’t be imitated and a request to restore Gawalmandi Food Street was issued via overseer boss pastor in 2013.

Traditional Specialties:

Hareesa
Haleem
Tuka Tak
BBQ
Peshawari Chappal Kabab
Fried Fish & Sardar Ki Machli
Phajje Ke Paye
Samosa, Katlama & Baraf ka Gola
Halwa Poori
Falooda, Rabari, Kheer, Kashmiri Subz Chai & Lassi

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi...............
*Burns Road Food Street Karachi,
*
Burns Road is famous for its traditional food offerings such as Biryani and Karahi, Dhaga Kabab, Fry Kabab, Nihari, Haleem and fried finger fish. More specialties including Kheer, Rabri, Ras Malai, Ras Gulay, Lassi and Dahi Bara. There are a couple of Halwa Puri stalls too which serve Halwa Puri for breakfast. The famous Lassi shops have been around since post partition period and also serve Milk with dry fruits. They also have Mango Shake (Aam Ki Botal) and Mango ice-cream during Mango season and Gajar Carrot Ka Halwa in winter. They usually open 6 or 7 am and stay open till 2 am midnight and later on weekends. Burns Road also boasts of two well known sweets shops, 
*
Fresco and Bhashanis;* that is a great boon for Desi sweets lovers.

.


















.The Port Grand Food

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Desertfalcon

Wow, that looks great! Nom, nom!  Lahore is the first city I would want to visit in Pakistan and I LOVE street food! Punjabi cuisine is one of my favourites, good and spicy. Saag Gosht or chicken karahi, Basmati rice, fresh baked roti or naan, some nice black tea to finish it off. 

Great, now I'm hungry.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ghazi52

*Peshawar food street*

Taming the flame on a charcoal grill is perhaps easier than suppressing your appetite in Namakmandi, Peshawar. The brain is involuntarily overwhelmed with thoughts of food as you stroll past tikka shops with lamb and chicken on display.

The Namakmandi that takes its name from the salt trade in the region was formerly known as Mewamandi because of the flourishing business of fruit merchants. Along with being a haven for food lovers, the sprawling food market has also carved out space for gem dealers. Nearly 50 gem shops beckon customers with their crushed and polished precious and semi-precious stones that are exported and supplied countrywide.

“The street hasn’t lost its traditional charm,” says Nasir Khan, owner of the oldest shop famously referred to as the ‘Charsi tikka wala’. Sitting on a charpoy amid the aroma of namkeen karhai, Kabuli pulao and Dum pukht, Khan elucidates on his shop’s reputation. “It was my father who… would take charas, though not frequently, therefore his shop [became known] as the ‘Charsi tikka wala’. It is now my registered trademark,” says the 58-year-old while sipping on Peshawari kahwa.

Khan says his is the authentic Charsi tikka, asserting that all other restaurants operating in the city by his name are ‘fake’. His claim is almost validated by the dozen honorary certificates and pictures taken with visiting celebrities that line the shop walls but stories of fame are similar for the more than 30 tikka shops scattered along the food street. Each of which is contesting to serve the authentic dish perfected over the years by generational cooks.

But good food comes at a price. Lamb costs Rs800 per kg and is a favourite among customers ordering karhai. “It is the increasing prices of mutton that is affecting our business as it is now unaffordable for the common man who visits my tikka shop,” Khan acknowledges. Despite soaring food prices, shop owners have decided to keep their doors open for people who frequent the Namakmandi. After action was taken last year by the Peshawar High Court over rising complaints of adulteration, mostly against chapli kebab houses for using substandard oil such as animal fat, business in the food street has been slower than usual.






“We are taking huge sums of money from customers, how we can provide any substandard stuff?” argues a shop owner Sultan Khan. “There is huge competition among the dozens of shops, providing substandard [quality] means you have lost your [reputation] earned after decades of hard work,” he says. Shops owners are now careful about preserving the reputation they have nurtured over six decades. At the Charsi tikka house, the mutton arrives after being stamped by the food department on a daily basis.

With quality control assurance, praise for the food is endless, drawing people time and again to the mandi. “We have a lot of memories associated with the area, compelling us to visit whenever we come to the city,” says a customer Akbar Khan, suggesting the best time to visit is after sunset when the place lights up with laughter and burning coals from barbeque stands. While expressing his love for barbeque and concerns over consuming cholesterol rich foods, he says, “Another reason to visit is that it is the only food street in the city with experienced cooks in these traditional dishes. It is people’s love for this city [famous] for mutton that has helped the business flourish.”

While there is no substitute for the experience of feasting on a charpoy under the open sky, many prefer home delivery. Shops have even launched their websites for this purpose. “A single shop receives about a dozen orders via phone calls during the night,” says Riaz, who has been cooking food at the mandi for six years.

Even though several international chains have taken up a significant share of the food market in most Pakistani urban centres, the consistent din of customers at the Namakmandi is testimony to the constant tussle between tradition and globalisation.











*Nisar Charsi Tikka Peshawar*




Peshawar is famous for two things; Firstly the Pathans, and Secondly, the Namak Mandi (The Salt Bazar). Those who are already aware of *Namak Mandi will not be concerned, but those who have not been accustomed will be surprised to know that it is not 'Salt' that is sold in the Namak mandi but rather Charsi's Tikkas*!






....

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

*Islamabad*
Meldoy Food Park, Near Aabpara, Islamabad

Melody Food Park is great addition in Islamabad and hundreds of people come here to enjoy food. Quality of food is good and service is just okay.

It is not a very high profile place to eat. But if you are looking for budget restaurant then you must go to Meldoy Food Park where there are around 25-30 different restaurants serving food dishes of your choice. In Rs. 100-150 you can enjoy really good desi food at Melody Food Park. So do try Islamabad this new specialty soon!!

Favorite Dish: Bone less chicken Handi and Seekh Kabab at Jahangir's shop. Sufi's chappal Kabab and Savor Food's Muragh Plaoo with Shami Kabab.

















*
Pir-Sohawa-Islamabad*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## untitled

ghazi52 said:


>



Why can't we just use the word *Shorts* now?


----------



## ghazi52

..........
Rawalpindi food street.




























................................................

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

...................
*Streets That Never Sleep*

Food has always been delighting Pakistani taste buds. No matter what city you belong to, you would always end up looking for places having a blend of beautiful ambiance, spectacular view, and off course, delicious food to accompany.

When we talk about good food, food streets are the first to pop up in our mind where every second corner is surrounded by people getting serenaded from the smell of mouth-watering delights. Pakistan is a country rich in food delicacies and the availability of ready-to-eat food on streets is a huge part of our daily lives. Let’s hop on the street food train and travel the cities of such tempting snacks.

*Lahore:*

Lahore is the city known as the heart of food lovers. Its famous food street is situated in Gawalmandi which initially started as a festival in celebration for completing fifteen hundred years of the city. What makes it more beautiful is that it is surrounded by century’s old, marvelous historical places like Landabazaar, Lahore Fort and Baansaan wala bazaar.

Famous food specialties like _Haressa, Channa Batura, Tuka Tuk, Samosa Chat, Haleem, Lasi _and _Pan_ are some of the scrumptious dishes served at the food street.

The amazing thing about this street is that it remains open 24/7 a week excluding the Holy month of Ramadan. At night, the streets glitter with shinning lights as the food admirers start filling every nook and corner of the street.













*Rawalpindi:*

Next door to the state capital lies a prominent food street of Kartarpura which is known for its yummy traditional meals. _Nulla Nihari, Patoorhe, Mutton Tikka, Beef Samosa_ and _Jaleebi_ are the top-notch food specialties served there. The street is not only famous among the old residents, instead new comers from different parts of the country frequently visit it adorning the food along with the culture attached with the surrounding as well.

Different varieties of _Tandoori Roti like_ _Chicken Rogninaan_and_ Keema Rogninaan_ are also very famous.

Important feature about the food street is that in Ramadan, it remains open till Sehri so customers can visit and enjoy food at the time convenient to them.






*Karachi:*

Karachi is one of the most ethnically diverse cities with people from all caste and ethnicity. Burns Road is the heaven of food in Karachi with its richness of food.

From sizzling _Nihari, Sajji, Biryani, Kata Kut, Bunkebab, _to sweet_ Faluda, Rabbri and Kulfi,_ this is the place to visit.

After partition, most people from Delhi migrated to Karachi and resided in Burns Roads, Many shopkeepers of that time reproduced recipes of Delhi’s traditional food. The hustle and bustle of crowd around the shops is a daily routine at this food street since years. A recent adaptation of the food street is at Port Grand. The brilliant view and the cold gust of the lake is a treat to people which they can enjoy along with the food.



















...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

........................

*Peshawar:*

It is a wide spread misconception that the city of Peshawar has less of food varieties as compared to other cities but this is not true at all. The Clock Tower, commonly known as Ghanta Ghar is the place of tempting eats. Constructed in celebration of the Golden Jubilee of Queen Victoria, the tower surroundings serve as a food street for Peshawar residents.

Great smells of BBQ, _Keema Kebab, Kalool _(Kidney bean dish),_ Chaka _(Eastern take on Tzatziki)_ and Mantu _(Afghani beef dumpling_)_ are always bustling in the streets atmosphere.

Okra and Pumpkin are also among the street food that you will encounter in Peshawar. The freshness of the food and the authenticity without the addition of any flavored chemicals and preservatives is what makes the food more appetizing and appealing.

We as a country are people of big hearts and hospitable nature and our food speaks our welcoming language. If they get the right promotion and acknowledgement, we can actually expose the world this _desi _dining experience.























.......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Enjoy...........................


----------



## WaLeEdK2

I've always wanted to try the restaurant from where you can see the Badshahi Masjid

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

...................
Cuckoos Den







......

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

....................
*Fort Road Food Street*



























....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## S.Y.A

you forgot Do Darya, Karachi.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

.......................
*Peshawar Food Street*
*



*












....

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

......................................




Creek sunset 





Port Grand Karachi...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

.........................
.Port Grand Karachi...






.
























.




....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dark Eradicator Warlock

ghazi52 said:


> ....................
> *Fort Road Food Street*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....



Assalam o Alaikum

I wish these same cameras and picture quality can be seen for 23 march Parade pics and videos

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Hope they will.....................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Peshawar.............
Lobia Chat From KPK

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

ghazi52 said:


>


Wah kya scene hai!! But why is it a bit deserted? Customers have still not arrived or what? But this way it looks more beautiful for single party of customers.



S.Y.A said:


> you forgot Do Darya, Karachi.


Real photo looking like some sort of painting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tripoli

Great share.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Fort road food street






_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK

ghazi52 said:


> Lahore........................
> .
> Food Street in Gawalmandi, Lahore is a focal point of conventional Pakistani food. The site is encompassed by hundreds of years old structures and spots like Landa Bazaar, Mayo Hospital and Baansan-wala Bazaar. The food street is interested in activity in the morning however as the sun sets, the road is shut to motorzied vehicles. Hungry and foodie people arrive and stay till late around evening time, appreciating a portion of the best nearby sustenance accessible in Lahore. It is one of the exceptional vacation destinations in Lahore. It is open day in and day out, with the exception of amid Ramadan where food is not served amid the day time. Food can be requested from any shop while sitting at one spot. The customary Kashmiri-Persian building design can at present be seen, utilized widely as a part of structures encompassing that place.
> 
> Gawalmandi Food Street was shut in 2009, as Punjab Government headed by PLMN pronounced that focused around various protests starting from occupants of Gawalmandi expressing restaurants were an aggravation to neighborhood inhabitants as the shut road made it extremely hard to get to a few homes, even in crises; yet considered all the more a political move as an issue of individuals living around Gawalamandi and Anarkali Food road said: It appears that Punjab’s new rulers can’t stomach anything that began amid Gen Musharraf’s administration; how might they be able to permit the road to thrive in the heart of their political fortification realizing that it delighted in the previous president Musharraf support? Positively, in doing ceaselessly with this prominent frequent they may have freed the nation of yet an alternate leftover of the Musharraf period yet not without denying Lahore of one of its star attractions.
> 
> In 2012 Shahi Qila Food Street was opened as an issue to supplant Gawalmandi Food Street yet because of high costs and territory acclaim of Gawalmandi Food Street couldn’t be imitated and a request to restore Gawalmandi Food Street was issued via overseer boss pastor in 2013.
> 
> Traditional Specialties:
> 
> Hareesa
> Haleem
> Tuka Tak
> BBQ
> Peshawari Chappal Kabab
> Fried Fish & Sardar Ki Machli
> Phajje Ke Paye
> Samosa, Katlama & Baraf ka Gola
> Halwa Poori
> Falooda, Rabari, Kheer, Kashmiri Subz Chai & Lassi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Food Street, Lahore



























*Lahore Food Street Where you love to Eat!*








Lahore is very much famous due to its scrumptious traditional foods. It desi cuisines like karrahi, makhani daal, saag with makai ki roti, sweet lassi…etc and continental cuisines such as shrimps with a bowl of avocado salad or the Italian Lasagne but the best till now the best running outlets in Lahore are those who serve local cuisines.

The most famous and the ones in Old Food Street are *Anarkali and Gwalmandi*. There are 
many







foreigners and the people from different social backgrounds are come because of its best quality of traditional cuisines under a very attractive traditional environment. The street full of aromas of exotic spices rising from dhabas. And of these are available in affordable rates.

The foreigners are looking interesting just to know about Brain masala, chicken malai tikka (barbecued chicken hearts), chapli kebabs…etc. Lahore’s well-known Shahi Mohalla serves up phajjhe ke pai, a broth made with goat’s head and feet.

Halwa puri and nihari is the Lahori’s most favourite naashta (breakfast or brunch), while the biryani-qorma combo together with zarda or kulfi or gaajar ka halwa are a common man’s standard wedding reception menu.








The Walled City is also famous for chikkarr chholay, hareesa, bong, haleem and smoothies like sattu (a refreshing drink made with whole grains and brown sugar) and Falooda (a thick, almond-milk shake). Mochi Gate has produced lal khoo ki barfi and besan ki mithai, while Lohari Gate is famous due to Tikka and Sardar Machhli.

Cooco’s Cafe offers a delightful rooftop dining experience, in addition to an awe-inspiring view of the majestic Badshahi Mosque it is little bit expensive but if you can afford to splurge and is in a mood to go celebrity-spotting, this is the place to be. Regulars include Ali Zafar, Shaan, Meera among other top artistes.

The M M Alam Road is all about high-end posh outlets. Starting with Salt ‘n’ Pepper Village — a popular family joint — to Zouk, Jammin’ Java and Hot Fuzon these restaurants are popular with the ‘hip’ crowd.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Lahore Gawalmandi Food Street*





* Lahore Gawalmandi*





* Karahi Goshat *





* Tikkha*







* Katlama & Jalabi*







* Gawalmandi Food Street Gurday Kapooray Taka tak*







* Gawalmandi Food Street*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Baraf ka Gola*







* Baraf ka Gola*







* Dahi ki lassi*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Fried Fish in Mustard Oil (Lahore Street Food)...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Fried Chicken. *Karachi Street Food* .....






Sajji Balochi | Wood Barbecued Chicken. *Lahore Street Food*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Chicken Barbecue | Malai Boti | Hara Bhara Kebab | Lahore Street Food

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Khyber Agency Traditional Tikka karahi. *LandiKotal Food street. *FATA.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Mardan. KPK.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Rumali Roti | Street Food Of Karachi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Phajey Dey Paye | Sheep Trotters Stew | Very Popular Lahori Breakfast | Lahore Street Food

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Street Food Tastes of Pakistan New 2017


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Street Food Karachi Hassan Square .. 2017


----------



## ghazi52

Port Grand, Karachi


----------



## ghazi52

Namak Mandi Food Street, Peshawar


----------



## ghazi52

Dar Ul Mahi Fried Fish, Muzang Chungi Street Food of Lahore

*



*

*



*

*



*

*Burns Road in Karachi, a very old food street famous for its traditional food and BBQ items




*


----------



## Human One

This is great. I had not seen much of that food. Members should post a thread with Pakistani recipes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Namakmandi, Peshawar*







If you are a fan of Tikka and want to eat it at iftar, then visiting the Namakmandi in the city of Peshawar is a must for you. This food street is famous for its Tikka Karahi, whose aroma cannot be resisted by both foreign and local tourists. Apart from eating at any of the 30 Tikka shops which are situated at this food street, you can also explore the cultural aspect of Peshawar by exploring and enjoying scrumptious food at Namak Mandi.

So, what are you waiting for? Head over to these food streets and get that authentic taste of our food street culture by devouring mouthwatering meals with your loved ones.

*Lahore Food Street near Badshahi Masjid.*










































__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Karachi Harbour view from port Grand.


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore Fort Food Street, December 2017


----------



## ghazi52

*Sultan shawarma*, best wraps in Lahore town located at pasco housing society mohlanwal road. They have brought best of the street food of Turkey. Their Cheesy Chicken Quesadilla is the best to try along with loaded fries.
Photos by ‎Sameera Raza Hussain‎


----------



## ghazi52

Haveli Restaurant , Lahore


----------



## denel

Friends, in the interest of reducing weight or maintaining healthy cholestrol levels, such posts need to be thoughtful 

keep it up!!!!!. Love it.


----------



## darkinsky

dont know much about rest of pakistan but the typical pakistani cuisine represented is actually karachi based cuisine which is mughal cuisine of mohajirs. the biryani, the nihari, karahi, the BBQ etc all are cuisines of karachi.

there is no relation to pakistani generalised cuisine and punjabi and pashtun cuisine.


----------



## Zibago

darkinsky said:


> dont know much about rest of pakistan but the typical pakistani cuisine represented is actually karachi based cuisine which is mughal cuisine of mohajirs. the biryani, the nihari, karahi, the BBQ etc all are cuisines of karachi.


Mughals were technically not Muhajirs but conquerors from Central Asia
Haha 
You dont go out that often do you


----------



## darkinsky

Zibago said:


> Mughals were technically not Muhajirs but conquerors from Central Asia
> Haha
> You dont go out that often do you



Punjab was also made by empire of raja ranjeet singh 

so do you think all punjabis refer to raja ranjeet singh when they refer to their culture, food etc?


----------



## Zibago

darkinsky said:


> Punjab was also made by empire of raja ranjeet singh
> 
> so do you think all punjabis refer to raja ranjeet singh when they refer to their culture, food etc?


You actually think that comment would cause anyone offence let alone someone who owns all the different cultures that exist in this country? 

Unlike you most here are firm believers in Pakistaniat over lasaniyat



ghazi52 said:


> *Namakmandi, Peshawar*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are a fan of Tikka and want to eat it at iftar, then visiting the Namakmandi in the city of Peshawar is a must for you. This food street is famous for its Tikka Karahi, whose aroma cannot be resisted by both foreign and local tourists. Apart from eating at any of the 30 Tikka shops which are situated at this food street, you can also explore the cultural aspect of Peshawar by exploring and enjoying scrumptious food at Namak Mandi.
> 
> So, what are you waiting for? Head over to these food streets and get that authentic taste of our food street culture by devouring mouthwatering meals with your loved ones.
> 
> *Lahore Food Street near Badshahi Masjid.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/


Kulcha anyone  ?


----------



## darkinsky

Zibago said:


> You actually think that comment would cause anyone offence let alone someone who owns all the different cultures that exist in this country?
> 
> Unlike you most here are firm believers in Pakistaniat over lasaniyat



lisaniyat is in blood of pakistanis. im just doing a favour by not being hypocritical unlike rest of paks.


----------



## Zibago

darkinsky said:


> lisaniyat is in blood of pakistanis. im just doing a favour by not being hypocritical unlike rest of paks.


Not really unless you never leave the mqm shithole unlike you i frequently travel to rural and semi urban localities all over the country and reside in a city that is ethnically diverse

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Shawarma Stall Karachi.....








Fish Fry at Burns Road






.
.






Kata Kat Burns Road Karachi














Food Centre Burns Road Karachi...














Bun Kabab | Burns road Burger ..













Haji Idrees Nihari






Tied clay bowls of "Firni" are piled in a basket for sale.









Dilbahar lassi: Lassi is a treat for desis just like ice cream is for westerns. You should try Dilbahar Lassi in Burns road to get the best taste.


----------



## ghazi52

Burns Road. Karachi.





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## denel

interesting,i note onions used there are also purple ones. here also purple are common


----------



## ghazi52

SEA FOOD FESTIVAL AT THE CASBAH RESTAURANT IN KARACHI THIS WEEK


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Village food area..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi Bun kabab

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manidabest

Maaaaaaaarrrrr DAaaal laaaaaaaa


----------



## denel

ghazi52 said:


> SEA FOOD FESTIVAL AT THE CASBAH RESTAURANT IN KARACHI THIS WEEK


EXCELLENT. That fish - Dangri is similiar to what we call Stumpie here.
good good. how about lobster or shrimps?



ghazi52 said:


>


Is this Kaboli?


----------



## ghazi52

*PAKISTANI STREET FOOD PESHAWAR *


----------



## ghazi52

*Al Madina Burger Street Food of Karachi Pakistan | Triple Layered 50 Egg Burgers | BUN KABAB*


----------



## ghazi52

*Fish Karahi | Street Food Fusion | Karachi *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Bun Kabab at Street Food .. Karachi*

*



*
.........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Karachi Hussainabad Food Street*

*



*


----------



## ghazi52

*Bannu Street Food... KPK*

*



*
.
.
.


----------



## ghazi52

*MARDAN*


----------



## ghazi52

*Katakat at Tayyabiz | Karachi Hussainabad Food Street *


*



*
*Gola Ganda | Street Food Of Karachi, *


*



*


----------



## ghazi52

.

*Hyderabad Colony | Karachi *


*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Special Peshawari Chapli Kabab | street food of 
Karachi..






..

Peshawari Nashta | 4 Famous Breakfast is heartily liked by people in Peshawar|Pakistani Street Food...


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore's Famous Food Point Where People Love to Eat


----------



## denel

ghazi52 said:


> Special Peshawari Chapli Kabab | street food of
> Karachi..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..
> 
> Peshawari Nashta | 4 Famous Breakfast is heartily liked by people in Peshawar|Pakistani Street Food...


My lord..... do you not have issues with diabetes? BP?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

denel said:


> My lord..... do you not have issues with diabetes? BP?



True............


----------



## denel

ghazi52 said:


> True............


here diabetes is a massive problem. again diet plus genetic predisposition.


----------



## ghazi52

*Coffee Culture in Pakistan*

*



*


----------



## ghazi52

*Masala Dosa | Street Food Of Karachi, *



*



*


*Balochi Tikka at Usmania | Karachi Highway






*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Super Falcon

mouth watering in this image my office is visible in the background


ghazi52 said:


> Karachi Harbour view from port Grand.


----------



## ghazi52

PAKISTANI STREET FOOD OF BAHAWALPUR. KALEJI WITH THE BIGGEST PARATHA.


*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Best Chaat in Karachi*


----------



## ghazi52

*PAKISTANI STREET FOOD OF BAHAWALPUR. KALEJI WITH THE BIGGEST PARATHA.*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Best Falooda in Karachi*


*



*


----------



## ghazi52

!






Because pakoray, right people?


Okay,

*5 Must haves at Bohri food Street at Pakistan chowk Karachi*

https://cheflingtales.com/travel/lo...t-bohri-food-street-at-pakistan-chowk-karachi


----------



## ghazi52

BEST BBQ IN LAHORE HEERA CHARGHA & MOST FAMOUS FIQAY KI LASSI- PAKISTANI STREET FOOD TOUR IN LAHORE.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*| Pakistan Street Food |*
*Balochi Tikka at Usmania - Karachi Highway*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Shawarma Street Food | Hussainabad Food Street Karachi 

*



*


----------



## ghazi52

Peshawar






*Famous Lahori Dahi Vadda | Lahore Street Food*


*



*


----------



## denel

ghazi52 said:


> Shawarma Street Food | Hussainabad Food Street Karachi
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


man, is that not a putty knife he is using?


----------



## ghazi52

*BOHRI SOUP | Famous Egg Chicken Soup in Karachi Street Food *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*PAKISTANI STREET FOOD MARDAN*


*



*


----------



## ghazi52

*Food Street of Peshawar Saddar..*
Fawara Chowk, Saddar Bazar .............. Pakistani Food

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*PAKISTANI STREET FOOD....... PESHAWAR ZIYKA CHAWAL*


----------



## ghazi52

*Best Halwa Puri of Dhamthal, Karachi *
Inside the Kitchen 
Pakistan Street Food


----------



## ghazi52

*Street Food at Murree and Nathia Gali *
*Food Travelogue*


*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Pindi Street Food* | Quail, Sajji, Seafood etc at Stadium Road
Pakistani Street Food


----------



## ghazi52

*Watermelon Juice - Tarbooz Ka Sharbat | Street food of karachi, *







..

*Protein Shake |*
*Street food of karachi, *

*



*


----------



## ghazi52

FOOD STREET ... RAWALPINDI ISLAMABAD


*



*


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Fledgingwings

The Food Might of Pakistan at its best.


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

3 MUTTON LEGS Spicy Masala + Late Night STREET FOOD in 
*Karachi, Pakistan!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Street Food in Peshawar - GOLDEN PULAO Mountain + Charsi Tikka Kabab + Pakistani Street Food Tour!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zee-shaun

No matter how much I appreciate these foreign foodies promoting our cuisine one thing I fail to understand is why they all act like morons and talk like an autistic person repeating the same keywords all over and over again. It's like listenig to a toddler who has just learned to speak.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Sunday Breakfast at Port Grand, Karachi |Sunday brunch in Karachi*


*



*


----------



## ghazi52

People are Crazy for Khajla in Street Food of Karachi Pakistan. Street Food Khajla is famous in the month of Ramadan. Khajla also known as Ramzan ki Soghat. It's Crispy and Oily. Have a look,






__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zee-shaun

Khaja aur pheni

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*People turn to khajla and pheni to beat the heat in Ramazan*
May 16, 2019







KARACHI: As the holy month of Ramazan begins this year, people are making their way to their local confectioners and bakers to get a hold of the much sought-after khajla and phenni, as a way to keep cool. Various shops, expecting the increase in demand for the delicacy, have set up large woks to prepare the items.

Khajla and pheni are a type of vermicelli and its origins date back more than 150 years. The only difference between Khajla and Pheni is that they are made in a round shape like roti and strings respectively. Its makers claim that when consumed a person may not feel hunger and thirst during their fast. It is for this reason that the food items are eaten with milk in Sehri.

Hundreds of pheni makers from the cities of South Punjab, such as Rahim Yar Khan, Bahawalpur, Bahawalnagar, Rajanpur, Multan and Lodhran, began their journey to Karachi after 15th Shaban where they will stay till the end of Ramazan. They have set up shops in Liaquatabad, Ranchor Line, Burns Road, Orangi Town and many other areas of the city.

The experts who prepare them say that the items require hard work and patience. They can be stored at room temperatures for up to six months given, they add, that the appropriate quantity of each ingredient is used and specific methods are followed properly in its production.

*Preparation process*

The two delicacies are made with flour, ghee, salt and water. The dough is prepared by kneading flour and water which is then set aside. In the case of Khajla, the dough is flattened into a thin sheet and a paste of ghee and cornflour is applied to it. It is then rolled into a Swiss roll and cut into multiple pieces. Each piece is then made into a roti and then deep fried in a wok till golden brown.

For phenni, the dough is divided into balls and each one is rolled into strands. These strands are rolled until they become very thin. Then these too are deep fried till golden brown.

The food items are packed into baskets weighing 30 to 35 kg and sent to the markets where they are sold to customers at different rates.
Khajla and pheni can be bought at the rate of around Rs 50 rupees per 250 grammes and Rs 200 per kg in the old areas of the city. In some areas, its rates are fixed at Rs 250 to Rs 300 per kg.

Khajla and pheni made with desi ghee are also available at many shops and it’s more expensive than the khajla and pheni which is made in processed ghee. They are sold for Rs 450 to Rs 500 per kg.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

PAKISTANI STREET FOOD, RAWALPINDI / ISLAMABAD


----------



## nahtanbob

ghazi52 said:


> SEA FOOD FESTIVAL AT THE CASBAH RESTAURANT IN KARACHI THIS WEEK



i want the fish briyani and fish curry


----------



## ghazi52

Old Street Food of Lahore | Delhi Gate | Famous Nan Khatai | Pakistani Street Food


----------



## ghazi52

Amazing Sizzling Grilled Chicken + Khaosuey + Crispy Paratha, Karachi Street Food


----------



## ghazi52

Fiqay ki Lassi & Sadiq Halwa Puri | Lahori Nashta


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*Lahore Street Food | Butt Karhai | Desi Murgh and Mutton Butter Karhai | Pakistani Street Food*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Matka Biryani Recipe | Chicken & Mutton Biryani | Special Biryani at Street food of Karachi*




*



*


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Abottabad , KP








.


----------



## ghazi52

*Faisalabad Food Tour | Dal Rice & Samosa Chat & more at Ghanta Ghar *


----------



## ghazi52

Faisalabad ka Nashta | Bengali ki Lassi & Cholay Bhature | Pakistani Street Food


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Peshawar, KP


----------



## ghazi52

*Nankana Sahib | Street Food of Khanpur Nehar | Dhaka Biryani Sheikhupura*


----------



## ghazi52

*Peshawar Food Street *



*



*
Tirah, KP


----------



## ghazi52

*CHAKWAL || FAMOUS Siri paya of Punjab *


----------



## ghazi52

*Shoaib Machli Farosh, Ring Road, Peshawar *
*Peshawari Fish Fry *


*



*


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Lahore mei khadda gosht kis trah tayar Kia jata hai? Aap bhi dekhiye*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*Tawa Fry Kaleji - Naseer Hotel, Bagh Mela Maidan Street Food, Tirah Valley, KP*








Multan street Food


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi Food, Port Grand


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*Serving Street Side*

Haiya Bokhari

January 19, 2020

When in Lahore, you must go for the challis, jalebi, dahi phulki and much more!





Pani Puri

Aconversation during dinner at a local eatery posed the question: if you had to make someone experience the best of Lahori street food, where would you take them? Finding the answer led us on a gastronomic hunt that was a nostalgic smorgasbord of childhood staples like the masala _challi_ and steamed sweet potatoes drizzled with tamarind _chutney_ to _chaats_, bun kababs and _shami_ burgers. Deliciously satisfying and definitely not as fattening as some of our other local meals, we also realised another quality of street food that endeared it to us even more as adults – it’s easy on the pocket. If you’re looking for a quick fix and a bang for buck food, here are some of the standouts that we loved as kids and would happily recommend even today.

*Pani Puri*
There’s something about eating _pani_ _puri_ that tends to relax even the most poised. Perhaps it’s the fact that there’s no clean, sanitized way of eating them; you have to dig in and get dirty. The sweet and spicy water will drip down your face and hands but it’s hard to be bothered by the stickiness when you’re overwhelmed with flavour. We had the best serving at Awe_samosas_, that balanced savoury, spicy and sweet. The chickpea _chaat_ was delicious enough on its own, as was the dipping water (which we later drank after having finished the remaining condiments) but combined with the tangy _chutney_, this _pani puri_ took us right back to childhood and having _gol gappas_ with the family at Liberty Market.

You should also try their sweet _samosas_; the Nutella _samosa_ is too good to miss and generally their menu features a delightful twist on traditional dishes.

*Papri Chaat*




Lahore Chatkhara

While Lahore loves its _dahi_ _phulki_, which along with fruit _chaat_ you can’t escape in Ramzan, we quite prefer its crunching cousin, the _papri_ _chaat_. What’s also great about _papri_ _chaat_ is that it is a healthy, filling meal that works great as a lunch or mid-day snack. The winner for us came from Lahore Chatkhara. An old and trusted classic, executed to perfection. The ratio of the chickpea _chaat_ to the yogurt is perfect and even more importantly, the diced onion doesn’t overpower the mix. The crispy shards of _papri_, served on the side if you’re looking to take away, a sprinkle of _chaat masala_ and you can tuck into this cool, refreshing bowl of goodness.

If you’re at Chatkhara and looking to try some of their meals, we recommend the _chaar_ _minaar_ _thaali_ or their vegetarian _thaali_ for some gobsmacking green chilli curry, curried tomatoes, _bagharey_ _baingan_ and _khatti_ _daal_. Though served with _tandoori_ _roti_ the meal tastes best with a _paratha_ and a tall glass of _lassi_. Food coma!

*Trio of buns*




Sarrak Kinarey

There’s been a recent flux of small and upscale eateries adding local bites to their menus but not many can truly pull it off with complete authenticity. The green chilli _chutney_ in a bun kabab can have the same recipe but taste entirely different in each household or eatery. The _shami_, seemingly easy to make but difficult to perfect. The slaw that uplifts the whole combination, bringing crunch and lightness. Lahore has its famous _shami_ burger joint called Burger Corner in Mini Market but we discovered a new gem that served not only _shami_ burger but also bun kabab and bun platters. This lovely _dhaba_ styled eatery, Sarrak Kinarey, has a menu that will make your mouth drool – all the local junk food you can imagine, served in one place. But what we keep going back for is its trio of burgers. Bano Bazar’s _anda shami_, Burns Road bun platter and the good, old bun kabab all served together. What’s great about this trio of sliders is their serving size. They’re bigger than a half portion yet smaller than full size. They taste great though and really satisfy the craving for a spicy, saucy and grill toasted local burger.

Sarrak Kinarey also does fresh, crispy _pakoray_ and a surprisingly good _sajji_. Their _dhood patti_ is strong and has a kick.

Special mentions: _Garrato_ _Jalebi_, the street carts selling corn on the cob, steamed or toasted, _naram_ _makai _that can be found dotting streets and neighbourhoods are just as delicious. The next time you’re crossing one, stop and try. It’ll taste like childhood and smell like after school!


----------



## ghazi52

*Peshawar Street Food*


*



*
*Rawalpind street Food*


*



*


----------



## ghazi52

Peshawar 2020







..


*STREET FOOD RAWALPINDI ISLAMABAD*


*



*


----------



## ghazi52

*After Mark Wiens and Trevor James, Mikey Chen has made it to Pakistan too!

Pakistan Street Food Tour

BONE MARROW Biryani & TRADITIONAL BREAKFAST in Karachi*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Mikey Chen has made it to Lahore, Pakistan *

SPICY STREET FOOD in Pakistan MUTTON KORMA & Trying Goat Testicles in Lahore


*



*


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Rawalpindi food street

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Ramadan in Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zee-shaun

ghazi52 said:


>


I can't stand this retard!


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Peshawar Food Street*


----------



## ghazi52

*Multan Food Street...............*


----------



## baconlover

Avoid Chow Mein because the Indians say it messes up your testostrone level or something and makes people rape-y


----------



## ghazi52

Inner Lahore City


----------



## ghazi52

Peshawar food street

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Hyderabad, Sindh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*Huss**ainabad Food Street, Karachi*

Tawa Chicken Piece
Lahori Style Chatkhara
Deli Malik Nihari


........................ Aug 26, 2020.................


----------



## ghazi52

Peshawar food


----------



## ghazi52

Mardan, KP. food street


----------



## ghazi52

*American Woman Tries Pakistani Street Food*


----------



## ghazi52

*Fresh Masala Biryani | Special Chicken Biryani at Street Food of Karachi *


----------



## ghazi52

*Street Food at Mall Road Murree & Nathia Gali *


----------



## ghazi52

*White Chicken Handi & Desi Ghee Daal*


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*Pedestrianised Burns Road in Karachi brings back foodies*

Vehicles banned from entry in evenings at iconic food street since Jan 10


Anadolu Agency
February 01, 2021









*KARACHI: *Scores of families have gathered at Burns Road, a century-old food hub in Karachi, to grab a taste of traditional Pakistani cuisine.

While some are waiting for their sajji, chicken or lamb marinated in simple spices, attached to skewers and roasted over coals, others are hunched on plastic chairs outside restaurants enjoying items such as biryani (rice and meat), nihari (meat stew) and kebabs.

Many are also having their after-meal desserts such as gulab jamun (sweet balls), rabri (milk-based sweet), and ice cream.

The downtown street had long been a food hub for Karachiites, Pakistanis all over and even foreigners.
Traffic congestion, decaying structures and a deteriorating law and order situation, however, diverted the loyal clientele to other parts of the sprawling cosmopolitan, home to more than 20 million people.

But a recent restoration and renovation of the 200-meter (656-foot) two-way street have brought back the "lost glory."

While the crumbling structures have been repaired and repainted, vehicles have been banned to enter the site after 7 pm local time since Jan 10.

Visitors now park vehicles at dedicated parking spaces, and only area residents and shopkeepers are allowed to bring in their automobiles.

"I'm here after years. It looks completely different," Mohammad Malik, a visitor, told _Anadolu Agency_ as his wife and children devoured fried kebab at Waheed Kabab House. "It's clean, safe and attractive. You can freely walk on either side of the road without any fear," he said, referring to the law and order situation in the port city, which has significantly improved in recent years.

"Pizza, burgers, and other fast food items may be the in thing nowadays but [traditional] desi food is insatiable," said Waqas Ali, a final-year engineering student. "Safe, clean and colorful atmosphere, sumptuous food, and a balmy night... what else do you want?"


*Return of business*


"This transformation has given a fresh lease on life to my business," said Iqbal Waheed, whose father, Abdul Waheed, established this restaurant in 1961.

Waheed has also renovated his restaurant, now with a proper dine-in arrangement for families as well. "We have made it better, which has brought back the customers," he said.

Mohammad Khalid, who works at Delhi Rabri House, shared a similar view. "The number of customers has increased thanks to a conducive environment," he said as buyers lined up at different glass counters.
"There is no noise or smoke from buses, taxis and rickshaws. Only revelers and food," he said.


*History*

City historians say the street derives its name from a British doctor, James Burnes, who served the colonial regime in the first half of the 19th century in the southern Sindh province, of which Karachi is the capital.
According to Arif Hassan, an architect and city planner, Burns Road was planned in 1870, and it initially served as an artillery training and practice center for the British Army.

"Burns Road earned the reputation of a food hub after the partition of India in 1947 when around 80,000 Delhiwalas [people from the Indian capital Delhi] migrated to Karachi and settled in this area,” Hassan told Anadolu Agency.

Following communal riots in 1948, he said, Hindus left for India, leaving space for Delhiwalas, who then introduced Indian varieties, including haleem (blend of spices, meat, barley and wheat) and paan (betel leaf with areca nut).

Before the rise of Burns Road, the adjacent Ram Bagh (now Aram Bagh) was Karachi's key meeting point, he added.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Newly developed Burns road......*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

FULL NIGHT LAHORI STREET FOOD - Sheefa Mutton Keema & Arif Chatkhara

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

STREET FOOD in Bahawalnagar


----------



## ghazi52

.


*Peshawar*


----------



## Zee-shaun

ghazi52 said:


> STREET FOOD in Bahawalnagar


Yaar ye banda bara over hai, I mute all his videos before watching.


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore food street


----------



## ghazi52

*Fish Sajji of Sangher, Sindh*

Nawab Shah ka Nashta, Chotiari Dam, Fish Tikki 

•Mar 19, 2021

3.5K73SHARESAVE


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi Street Food
Makhni Dal Chawal Thali | Kachori Halwa | 52 Thali Restaurant


----------



## ghazi52

.


*Street Food of Wah Cantt*


----------



## ghazi52

STREET FOOD IN HYDERABAD - 
WILD Biryani, Full GOAT Sajji & Pulao Breakfast in Sindh


----------



## ghazi52

Kharadar, old area, Karachi


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore Food Street


----------



## ghazi52

*Masala Tawa Fry Kaleji | Fried Liver Recipe*
MUTTON TAWA KALEJI
*Street Food Karachi*


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi Street Food
Allah Wali Biryani & Hunter Beef Burger


----------



## ghazi52

*Karachi Food Street | Biryani, Nihari , Bun Kabab







*


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Karachi Food Street 

Javed Nihari


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Sea Food In Pakistan 
*PRAWNS, CRABS & FISH MARKET IN KARACHI *
*Rashid Bengali*


----------



## ghazi52

Wah Cantt near Taxila, Punjab

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

North Karachi Street Food 
Khatri Biryani Street


----------



## ghazi52

*Lahori Spicy Chicken Chargha | Special Masala Chicken Chargha*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Most Famous Street Food DHABA of Punjab University Lahore - *
Chicken Korma & Delicious Daal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Hyderabad Food Street

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi Burns road

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi Food Street

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Street Food Items..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi Food, Liaquatabad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MH.Yang

That's good. When the epidemic is over, I'll take my family on a travel to Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*GUJRATI STREET FOOD TOUR - *
Incredible GolGapa Making, Nashta & Dhaki Milk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*PAKISTANI STREET FOOD TOUR IN FAISALABAD -* 
Kebab Stall Ghanta Ghar, Munna Daal Chawal & Fry Naan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore food 
Gujrati Poori, Vada Pav, Pista Paan | Lahore ki Mithas


----------



## ghazi52

*AMRITSARI HAREESA AUR PAYE*
GURU NANAK PURA FOOD STREET, GUJRANWALA


----------



## ghazi52

Rawalpindi food street


----------



## ghazi52

*Old Lahore Street Food*
Doodh Soda, Saeen Kabab, Punjab Tikka House
Bhati & Mochi Gate


----------



## ghazi52

*7-Hour PAKISTANI STREET FOOD Tour!! *
Haleem, Dahi Baray & Gappa Ghotala in Karachi,


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistani Kebab LEGEND!! *
Peshawar Kebabs & Street Food Tour

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Lahore Food Hunt in Streets*
Pakory Haleem -- Laddu & Falooda

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Best Anda Tikki in Lahore - 40 Years Old Taste - King Burger*


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi


----------



## ghazi52

Sunday Nashta


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Peshawar Food................
Most Famous Rosh of Peshawar​Original And Authentic Recipe​...





..


----------



## ghazi52

*Mardan Food street *
Kabab.






..


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.,.
Ramadan Food Street in Rawalpindi/Islamabad | Malang Jaan Bannu Beef Pulao | Shinwari Mutton Karahi​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Swabi, KPK...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -blitzkrieg-

ghazi52 said:


> Swabi, KPK...


Man they are earning so much yet they are too cheap to spend a bit on better furniture......for them it doesnt increase profit.. but for any outsider the place would standout with this small change. Overall it's a nice restaurant and food looks delicious but sitting area may need improvement.


----------



## ghazi52

Peshawar, KPK...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.,.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.
Intestine BBQ & Khadi Kebab, Street Food In Quetta​

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Kashmiri Wazwan ka KING kon?​Eating Royal Food in Muzaffarabad, Kashmir​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

..
Bun Kabab, Karachi.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Peshawar food...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Rawalpindi food.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Peshawar Food.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore Fort Food Street...

Breakfast..


----------



## ghazi52

Gugranwala Food Street (Bombay Fish),


----------



## ghazi52

Peshawar...


----------



## ghazi52

Jehlum Food Street...


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistani Street Foods from Karachi to Peshawar / Gilgit Baltistan...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

